# Knostrop treatment works outlet, Leeds - July 2015



## _Raz_ (Jul 23, 2015)

Having stumbled across a report from a couple years back and after a little bit of research later that evening me and a mate had a short drive over to Leeds to check out the "LOL drain"

It's not that long but does have some nice bits and having only been in meanwood beck and the tunnels under roundhay park it was nice to see a place where you could admire the brickwork without scraping your head along the roof! 

Looking towards the River Aire























Once you reach the end of the first tunnel you come to this junction








This bit did split off into a few separate smaller parts but after sniffing out some turds up there we decided against going up that part!















Under the black gate things at the junction it opens up for a short while then back into a nice curved part















Couple from the walk back out 
















Cheers for looking ​


----------



## krela (Jul 23, 2015)

Great photos Raz.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 23, 2015)

Nice photographs. Is that water in the culvert smelly or is it fresh? Just curious.


----------



## _Raz_ (Jul 23, 2015)

Cheers krela  and its cleanish Hugh but being underneath a sewage works there is a bad smell in the air, if you look about enough you will find a tunnel with some turds in it


----------



## King Al (Jul 23, 2015)

Cool pics Raz! Like the brick work


----------



## krela (Jul 23, 2015)

Most outlets will have some element of poo in them, particularly after heavy rain, as most foul water systems have storm overflows into freshwater watercourses. Stinky! Foul water systems are not closed systems.


----------



## smiler (Jul 23, 2015)

Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 24, 2015)

You've captured it well,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KM Punk (Jul 24, 2015)

What a beauty


----------



## _Raz_ (Jul 27, 2015)

Cheers all


----------



## degenerate (Jul 27, 2015)

Nice one Raz, drains ain't for me but I sure like looking at others photos of them.


----------

